

GoDaddy Also Withdraws Support For Syria, Red Light Cameras, and Justin Bieber - atatiyan
http://tatiyants.com/godaddy-also-withdraws-support-for-syria-red-light-cameras-and-justin-bieber/
GoDaddy, a leading domain registrar and internet piranha announced that it is withdrawing support for Syria, red light cameras, and Justin Bieber. In a statement released to the press just moments ago, the company explained:<p>“After the outcry over SOPA, we decided to take a second look at other things we supported in the past. You know, just to make sure. Well, as it turns out, there were a few other positions we should probably rethink, and this is the first (though probably not the last) step in correcting those oversights.”
======
ramblerman
Is this real, I honestly though I was reading the onion for a second.

 _tldr_ : we have no values or beliefs, but are just trying to really hard to
find stuff you like, so you will like us more.

\---

“After the outcry over SOPA, we decided to take a second look at other things
we supported in the past. You know, just to make sure. Well, as it turns out,
there were a few other positions we should probably rethink, and this is the
first (though probably not the last) step in correcting those oversights.”

As far as red light cameras go, we liked that they’re good for both the public
(in that they promote safety) and for the government (in that they make it
easier to rip off the public). Again, nothing is perfect in this world, but
surely you can understand our position. Besides, hindsight is twenty twenty,
right?

Finally, the whole Justin Bieber thing was a mistake. We were just looking to
support a fresh new face in music and for whatever reason decided to go with
Bieber. Unfortunately, we were only recently made aware of the deep, nearly
universal hatred that exists for this young man outside of a few million
teenage girls. We should’ve gone with Taylor Swift instead.

In conclusion, we’d like to remind you that we still have Danica Patrick as
our spokesmodel and she, as far as we can tell, continues to be well liked.”

\---

~~~
atatiyan
glad you enjoyed it.

